# Another sketch pencil



## kiddo (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.waldenwoodworks.com


----------



## stevers (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome picture. You always seem to find the perfect background. And of course, nice pencil too.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 23, 2007)

The pencil is great. The background makes me crazy, very distracting.


----------

